# Maple Pollen 2015



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...a couple of days later than last year.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a large tree in full bloom but not a bee on it. they are all on the willows and pussy willows at my home. In other yards the bees are working the maples.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Last year they only worked it for 1 day and that was it. This year they have been on it for 3. I was surprised at the number of bee flies and I think sweat bees I saw. It is a treat to have a 3rd floor porch to get these shots. This year I got some good video as well, will post it when I can get it sorted out.

deknow


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't have time to setup my gear this afternoon, but the same maple tree is blooming today...a month or more than in the last 2 years.


----------

